# Bar de copas



## valejovi

¿ Que es un "bar de copas"?


----------



## Larroja

> Ciao Valesorce e benvenuto/a su WRF!
> 
> Ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata alle nostre *regole*. Scoprirai almeno due cose fondamentali:
> - che ci devi fornire il *contesto *in cui hai trovato questa espressione;
> - che prima di risponderti vorremmo leggere il *tuo tentativo* di traduzione/interpretazione.
> 
> Ti aspettiamo!
> 
> A presto,
> Larroja
> _moderatrice_


----------



## valejovi

*O*k, scusatemi tanto! *S*to aggiornando il mio glossario spagnolo-italiano su alloggi e locali e ho bisogno della definizione di "Bar de copas" e se qualcuno la conosce la traduzione italiana (se esiste). Credo che sia un bar adibito alla degustazione di vino ma non ne sono sicura. *D*ico questo pensando al significato di Copa. In italiano è un'enoteca? Help!


----------



## 0scar

Bar.
Copa signfica bibita, drink.


----------



## Necsus

Il Collins in inglese lo traduce con _nightclub_. Poi c'è un thread sull'argomento in Spa/Eng.


----------



## valejovi

Necsus said:


> Il Collins in inglese lo traduce con _nightclub_. Poi c'è un thread sull'argomento in Spa/Eng.



Grazie mille! cCredo lo tradurrò con Nightclub! aAlla fine in italia il termine si usa! aAncora grazie!


----------



## 0scar

¿Se baila en los "bares de copas"?


----------



## Massimo_m

La traduzione con "nightclub" non mi convince molto.
Semmai, il "bar de copas" è l'equivalente del "cocktail club" (definizione anche questa ormai passata comunemente nell'uso italiano), cioè un locale dove si bevono liquori e coktail più che birra o vino nonostante anche questi,  ovviamente, si possano ordinare.
Quanto alla domanda di Oscar se si balla, a differenza del nightclub - dov'è essenziale - nei bar di copas quest'elemento è secondario e accidentale. Può esserci oppure no.
E' chiaro poi che molti locali hanno caratteristiche miste in cui si sommano o si confondono night club e coktail bar, ma concettualmente il bar de copas rinvia a quest'ultimo tipo di locale e non al primo.
Tra l'altro, con una breve ricerca su google potete trovare alcune interpretazioni conformi alla mia che, anch'esse, considerano poco soddisfacente la traduzione del Collins.
Saludos y chín  !
Massimo


----------



## Tomby

En Epaña, el típico bar es un establecimiento donde se puede beber todo tipo de bebidas y se puede comer (desayuno, almuerzo, comida, merienda, cena y tomar tapas). Normalmente está abierto desde primera hora de la mañana hasta la noche. En el bar de copas, en principio sólo sirven copas (alcohol y refrescos) y no se caracteriza por servir comidas, además suele estar abierto por las tardes y noches. No creo que se pueda bailar aunque sí puede haber música en vivo.Creo que la diferencia entre ambos establecimientos está en la comida (bares) y en los cócteles (bares de copas).


----------



## Massimo_m

Tombatossals said:


> En el bar de copas, en principio sólo sirven copas (alcohol y refrescos) y no se caracteriza por servir comidas, además suele estar abierto por las tardes y noches.



Mi riferivo proprio a questo genere di locali che, appunto, aprono (o comunque sono frequentati) soprattutto a partire dal tardo pomeriggio sino a notte, cioè le ore tipiche in cui si bevono i cocktails.
Il night club in spagnolo sarebbe semmai il *"club nocturno" *che, secondo il DRAE, è _*1.     *__ m.__ Lugar de esparcimiento donde se bebe y se baila y en el que suelen ofrecerse espectáculos musicales, habitualmente de noche_.


----------



## 0scar

A eso quería llegar, un bar de copas es un bar, bar de whisky, vodka y cocktails, no es un bar-café-billares, ni un night club, ni un cabaret, ni una discoteca, tampoco es un vino bar, pub irlandés, cervecería,  taverna o snack bar.


----------



## Massimo_m

0scar said:


> A eso quería llegar, un bar de copas es un bar, bar de whisky, vodka y cocktails, no es un bar-café-billares, ni un night club, ni un cabaret, ni una discoteca, tampoco es un vino bar, pub irlandés, cervecería,  taverna o snack bar.



Eso es  !


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> A eso quería llegar, un bar de copas es un bar, bar de whisky, vodka y cocktails, no es un bar-café-billares, ni un night club, ni un cabaret, ni una discoteca, tampoco es un vino bar, pub irlandés, cervecería,  taverna o snack bar.



Estoy de acuerdo en que debería ser de este modo, pero sólo desde nuestro punto de vista. Lo más parecido que encontré en Roma a un bar de copas fueron los pubs irlandeses.
No es por llevar la contraria: Cuando leí la explicación de Tombatossals lo pensé y después leí tu respuesta.


----------



## Massimo_m

Neuromante said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que debería ser de este modo, pero sólo desde nuestro punto de vista. Lo más parecido que encontré en Roma a un bar de copas fueron los pubs irlandeses.
> No es por llevar la contraria: Cuando leí la explicación de Tombatossals lo pensé y después leí tu respuesta.



Ti garantisco che a Roma ci sono molti bar, diversi dai pub irlandesi, che servono principalmente liquori e cocktail e che somigliano ai bar de copas spagnoli. 
Non posso fare nomi perché sarebbe in contrasto con le regole del nostro foro, ma ti assicuro che quando - con molte meno primavere sulle spalle  - ho abitato un anno a Roma ne ho conosciuto parecchi ...


----------



## Neuromante

Massimo_m said:


> Ti garantisco che a Roma ci sono molti bar, diversi dai pub irlandesi, che servono principalmente liquori e cocktail e che somigliano ai bar de copas spagnoli.
> Non posso fare nomi perché sarebbe in contrasto con le regole del nostro foro, ma ti assicuro che quando - con molte meno primavere sulle spalle  - ho abitato un anno a Roma ne ho conosciuto parecchi ...



Si, va be`. Ma erano simili ai "bar de copas" o semplicemente locali dove servono de gli alcoolici? Quello è il problemma. A Roma, trane che a i pub irlandesi e un locale ormai chiuso, non trovai nemmeno un posto dove la gente fosse in piede e si spostassi, e ai "bar de copas" dificilmente uno si siede.

Gia lo ho detto: La cosa più simile a quello che sarebbe un "bar de copas" é un vostro "pub irlandese" visto cosa si capisce per "bar de copas"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Un bar de copas, en Uruguay, nada tiene que ver con un _nightclub_. A un bar de copas se va fundamentalmente a tomar alcohol y eso es lo que lo define como "de copas".


----------



## Massimo_m

Neuromante said:


> Si, va be`. Ma erano simili ai "bar de copas" o semplicemente locali dove servono de gli alcoolici? Quello è il problemma. A Roma, trane che a i pub irlandesi e un locale ormai chiuso, non trovai nemmeno un posto dove la gente fosse in piede e si spostassi, e ai "bar de copas" dificilmente uno si siede.
> 
> Gia lo ho detto: La cosa più simile a quello che sarebbe un "bar de copas" é un vostro "pub irlandese" visto cosa si capisce per "bar de copas"



Non esistono i "nostri" pub irlandesi. I pub irlandesi sono uguali a Dublino, a Madrid e a Roma, e in nessuna di queste città hanno nulla a che fare con i bar de copas. Tra l'altro, nei pub di solito ci si siede (si vedono le partite sui megaschermi, si passano i pomeriggi, si sente musica delle band spesso di musica celtica eccetera) e quindi anche sotto questo aspetto non somigliano ai bar de copas, proprio per la ragione che tu stesso hai detto.
Esistono a Roma come a Madrid e in tutte le altre città d'Europa i bar dove si servono soprattutto liquori e superalcolici e, nell'uso italiano, questi locali si indicano di solito come "cocktail bar".
Se traducessi in italiano "bar de copas" con "pub irlandese" non faresti capire al lettore di che tipo di locale stai parlando.


----------



## Neuromante

Scusa Massimo, sei mai stato a un "bar de copas" in Spagna? Perche di megaschermi per le partite ne hanno un saco. A un "pub irlandesi" a Madrid? Che io sappia non essistono, semplicemente perche non occcorrono (Al di là di fare di raduno per gli irandesi) perche il fato palese che farebero la stesa funzione che il "bar de copas".
Mica ho detto che siano lo stesso, ho detto che alla Italia, la cosa piu vicina a un "bar de copas" che si può trovare e un "pub irlandese", non per niente gli spagnoli, alla Italia, preferimo andare lì; è il posto più "naturale" per noi.

Inoltre, Valesorce  non ha chiesto una traduzione per un testo, ma semplicemente cosa significa "bar de copas". Io stò tentando di farli capire a cosa si riferisca. E, come gia avevo detto: Si asomiglia a quello che alla Italia chiamano "pub irlandesi"


----------



## Massimo_m

Valesorce said:


> *S*to aggiornando il mio glossario spagnolo-italiano su alloggi e locali e ho bisogno della definizione di "Bar de copas" ...Help!


Scusa, non voglio certo litigare, però questa discussione è iniziata per trovare una traduzione dell'espressione "bar de copas" per un glossario spagnolo-italiano. 
Lo scopo - o almeno, quello che mi propongo io - è quindi trovare una traduzione dallo spagnolo all'italiano che  consenta a chi legge (italiano) e non conosce i bar de copas di farsene un'idea. Insisto - per l'ultima volta, prometto, poi non lo farò più - che l'unica traduzione ragionevole, in italiano, è "cocktail bar", mentre "pub irlandese" sarebbe completamente fuorviante.
E comunque sì, visto che lo chiedi sono entrato spesso in bar de copas in Spagna. E posso assicurare anche che esistono molti pub irlandesi a Madrid. Io stesso ne ho visitato uno, per la precisione  vicino alla Plaza Mayor, tra la Calle Mayor e la Calle de Vergara; ma basta una breve ricerca su Google per  trovarne decine e decine.
Per chiudere, senza voler fare pubblicità, posso ricordare che il bar de copas di Madrid più famoso nel mondo, all'inizio della Gran Vía dalla parte di Cibeles, è esattamente quello che da noi si chiama un cocktail bar.


----------



## blueberry_88

Sennò Lounge bar (che ormai si usa anche in italiano e l'ho sentito più spesso di cocktail bar)? O è un'altra cosa ancora?
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1137750


----------



## Massimo_m

blueberry_88 said:


> Sennò Lounge bar (che ormai si usa anche in italiano e l'ho sentito più spesso di cocktail bar)? O è un'altra cosa ancora?
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1137750



Senz'altro, mi sembra che anche "lounge bar", espressione ormai largamente entrata nell'uso, renda l'idea. 
Ancora, si potrebbe usare anche  "american bar" o "bar americano" (che tra l'altro credo si usi anche in Spagna).


----------



## Neuromante

Bar americano sí se usa. Para un local donde las camareras atienden con el pecho al aire...


----------



## blueberry_88

Neuromante said:


> Bar americano sí se usa. Para un local donde las camareras atienden con el pecho al aire...



En aquel caso, ¿no se dice "bar topless"? Lo encontré en un libro de Luis Sepúlveda.


----------



## Antpax

Neuromante said:


> Bar americano sí se usa. Para un local donde las camareras atienden con el pecho al aire...



Hola:

Me temo que voy a disentir. Eso que comentas es una "barra americana", que es distinto de un "bar americano", aunque realmente, lo de "bar americano" casi no se usa por aquí.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ursu-lab

Scusate, ma perché complicarsi così la vita? 
Un "bar de copas" è un locale comunissimo in cui si va a bere la sera. Ce ne sono di *semplici *(pub) e di *cari e raffinati *(se vogliamo, chiamiamoli pure "cocktail bar"...). Il night-club che c'entra?  E il "bar americano"?  
Si può chiamare "pub" senza alcun bisogno di specificare "irlandese" o altre nazionalità: si capisce benissimo che in un pub ci si va a bere, come all'osteria...
Tra l'altro il "pub irlandese" in italiano si chiama "birreria", no?


----------



## valejovi

Grazie mille a tutti delle dritte. Alla fine ho optato per Cocktail bar in quanto dalla descrizione mi sembrava più adeguato in base alle descrizioni che mi avete fatto. Gentilissimi! A presto!


----------



## Fury1985

massimo_m said:


> non esistono i "nostri" pub irlandesi. I pub irlandesi sono uguali a dublino, a madrid e a roma, e in nessuna di queste città hanno nulla a che fare con i bar de copas. Tra l'altro, nei pub di solito ci si siede (si vedono le partite sui megaschermi, si passano i pomeriggi, si sente musica delle band spesso di musica celtica eccetera) e quindi anche sotto questo aspetto non somigliano ai bar de copas, proprio per la ragione che tu stesso hai detto.
> Esistono a roma come a madrid e in tutte le altre città d'europa i bar dove si servono soprattutto liquori e superalcolici e, nell'uso italiano, questi locali si indicano di solito come "cocktail bar".
> Se traducessi in italiano "bar de copas" con "pub irlandese" non faresti capire al lettore di che tipo di locale stai parlando.



sono totalmente d'accordo con massimo


----------

